# Over the limit on dove? what kinda fine?



## tootall (Sep 10, 2009)

Does anyone know how they charge for being over the limit on dove in the state of georgia? thanks


----------



## fowl play (Sep 10, 2009)

varies by county


----------



## Matzrig (Sep 10, 2009)

Over the limit by how many?


----------



## tootall (Sep 10, 2009)

do they charge by the bird or how does it work?


----------



## MIG (Sep 10, 2009)

I assume you're asking about the fine?  Yes, it varies from county to county -  it's completely up to the judge.  Some counties might have a flat fine (or no fine at all ) no matter how many were taken.  Most I'm familiar with have a standard "base" fine and then assess an additional "X" amount for each bird over the limit - the more you shoot, the more it costs.  Some counties might not have a base fine and simply assess a certain amount for each bird over the limit - one county I'm familiar with assesses $125 per bird over.

If you're trying to find out what a particular fine will be - for a friend of course  - you would need to call the court listed on the citation.  That's really the only way to know.


----------



## tootall (Sep 10, 2009)

125 per bird over.. ouch! thats kinda costly


----------



## MIG (Sep 10, 2009)

tootall said:


> 125 per bird over.. ouch! thats kinda costly



Well I just checked and I stand corrected - it changed in that county.  It's actually $325 plus $25 per bird over.  Still gets one's attention don't it?


----------



## Cottontail (Sep 10, 2009)

Its not that high maybe on ducks or turkey i dont know why they even worry about it at the Quota  hunt at the Redlands you could kill all you wanted I believe whats good for 1 is good for all !!!


----------



## trckdrvr (Sep 10, 2009)

Bring your toothbrush to court with you.......you may not be going home.


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 10, 2009)

Good thing I'm not a judge.
8 hour trash detail every Saturday and Sunday until the end of the season would be my choice of penalty.


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2009)

I know of a field just south of Newnan that got busted on Monday afternoon by the feds.  They had 5 agents in full camo hiding in the woods with at least one camera, maybe more.  They took the field with full drama, driving their pickups out to surround the shooters at about 60 mph.  The only thing missing was a black helicopter.

The field had been well prepared and was covered in birds.  The high shooter, who was on the best spot, got caught with 55 birds.  Several others got caught having between 20 and 30.  

It will not be fun appearing before a federal magistrate, or cheap.


----------



## Bill Brown (Sep 10, 2009)

Keep in mind the doves are migratory and are protectect under FEDERAL laws. The state & county judges can be over-ruled.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 10, 2009)

> The field had been well prepared and was covered in birds. The high shooter, who was on the best spot, got caught with 55 birds. Several others got caught having between 20 and 30.
> 
> It will not be fun appearing before a federal magistrate, or cheap.
> Reply With Quote




Yep, that is going to get right spendy.  Fine list for the Northern District of Georgia.




> Baiting . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 200.00-500.00
> Over legal limit (take/possess) . . . . . . . . . Non-Waterfowl 150.00 + 25.00 each bird
> . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . Waterfowl 250.00 + 50.00 each bird


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 10, 2009)

Cheaper to go to Las Vegas for a week.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Sep 10, 2009)

Buckmaster32 said:


> Its not that high maybe on ducks or turkey i dont know why they even worry about it at the Quota  hunt at the Redlands you could kill all you wanted I believe whats good for 1 is good for all !!!




You mean you could have killed all you wanted as long as it was under 16.

Did the game wardens check the hunters? No, but at an a/c hunt they go out of their way to make sure the kids have a good hunt. At Redlands & Walton they serve lunch, bring water by, and give out stuff to the kids at the end. Not sure where you heard most people had their limit by 5P either. The field we hunted may have had a couple of people get their limit, but they certainly didn't kill all they wanted. The game warden actually gave out his cell # for anyone to call him if they saw something he needed to check out. All I saw was a pretty good shoot with lots of kids have a good time. Most came no where near their limit, but it was still a good shoot.


----------



## General Lee (Sep 10, 2009)

The last folks that were charged here in Glascock Co paid a fine of $50 each............


----------



## Ronbow (Sep 10, 2009)

*Like the man said bring toothbrush or bring checkbook or proof you cant count!!!!!!!!says Ronbow*


----------



## Ole Fuzzy (Sep 10, 2009)

Bill Brown said:


> Keep in mind the doves are migratory and are protectect under FEDERAL laws. The state & county judges can be over-ruled.



They are not being "overruled," its just that the feds can overfile if they are not happy with the result in the local court.  Pursuit of offenses by two separate sovereigns in not double jeopardy.  One can pay a fine to the state and federal courts.


----------



## BuckBoy (Sep 10, 2009)

High man had 55 birds. $125 base plus 40 birds over @ $25 a bird. That comes to $1125 if my fingers still work. 

That is an expensive lesson on how to count to 15.


----------



## senoiahunter (Sep 10, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> I know of a field just south of Newnan that got busted on Monday afternoon by the feds.  They had 5 agents in full camo hiding in the woods with at least one camera, maybe more.  They took the field with full drama, driving their pickups out to surround the shooters at about 60 mph.  The only thing missing was a black helicopter.
> 
> The field had been well prepared and was covered in birds.  The high shooter, who was on the best spot, got caught with 55 birds.  Several others got caught having between 20 and 30.
> 
> It will not be fun appearing before a federal magistrate, or cheap.



by being "well prepared",     do you know if it was baited?


----------



## aaber (Sep 10, 2009)

Would not wont to be that guy


----------



## Nitro (Sep 10, 2009)

senoiahunter said:


> by being "well prepared",     do you know if it was baited?



That goes without saying. Tis a rare field that one man could kill 55 doves without "enhancing" the natural yield.....

I personally think our current limits on Doves is ridiculous if not down right stupid. We are talking a bird that lives not more than two years in the wild.

The best thing one can do with a Dove is turn it into consumable protein.....Tasty , tasty grilled, fried or baked protein..

Some of the happiest people I have ever seen were a village of Mexicans when we pulled up with a pickup full of Doves.........thousands of Whitewings. Not one was wasted..


----------



## volguy (Sep 11, 2009)

*doves*

keep in mind that the fines are MUCH different if you get caught be feds versus getting caught by the state guys.  if you get busted by feds, as someone listed above, it is a minimum amount and then $50 per bird.  and the minimum varies by district.  out west, it is a minimum of $250 and then $50 per bird over the limit.  all you need to do is read the Hall of Shame in GON each month to see how leniant the fines are when you get busted by the state guys.


----------



## TwoSeventy (Sep 12, 2009)

[QUOTE
I personally think our current limits on Doves is ridiculous if not down right stupid. We are talking a bird that lives not more than two years in the wild.

The best thing one can do with a Dove is turn it into consumable protein.....Tasty , tasty grilled, fried or baked protein..

[/QUOTE]

I couldn't agree more. Limits on Doves is just plain dumb. People shooting them with shotguns affects the population very little. Why don't they take those federal resources and fight some real crime instead of worrying about chasing some poor guy in a dove field. Waste of tax payers money in my opinion.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Sep 12, 2009)

We just built a sun room on Lake Eufuala/Walter F George. The couple that owned the house lived in Tallahassee. The man was telling me about a dove shoot he attended at Foshalee Plantation in the Red Hills. The field was baited and almost everyone (mostly yankees) had over a limit. The owner, Miss Kate Ireland (descendants of steel tycoons) paid all the fines... which I bet ran into the thousands. After the game warden left, she told everyone "Back to your stands! Let's keep shooting!"

Adam


----------



## CAL (Sep 12, 2009)

WTM45 said:


> Cheaper to go to Las Vegas for a week.



WRONG........Cheaper to learn how to count to 15!


----------



## maker4life (Sep 12, 2009)

coveyrise90 said:


> We just built a sun room on Lake Eufuala/Walter F George. The couple that owned the house lived in Tallahassee. The man was telling me about a dove shoot he attended at Foshalee Plantation in the Red Hills. The field was baited and almost everyone (mostly yankees) had over a limit. The owner, Miss Kate Ireland (descendants of steel tycoons) paid all the fines... which I bet ran into the thousands. After the game warden left, she told everyone "Back to your stands! Let's keep shooting!"
> 
> Adam



She'll blast away on some ducks too .


----------



## Tmbrwlf (Sep 25, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> I know of a field just south of Newnan that got busted on Monday afternoon by the feds.  They had 5 agents in full camo hiding in the woods with at least one camera, maybe more.  They took the field with full drama, driving their pickups out to surround the shooters at about 60 mph.  The only thing missing was a black helicopter.
> 
> The field had been well prepared and was covered in birds.  The high shooter, who was on the best spot, got caught with 55 birds.  Several others got caught having between 20 and 30.
> 
> It will not be fun appearing before a federal magistrate, or cheap.




Hey did anyone of you guys hear of a hunt getting shut  down by the FEDS in N. GA sometime last week?  I heard some guys talking about a field that the feds caught 20 guys on with a bunch of birds.  supposedly the fiedl was baited to the hilt.  just wandering if this was true or just another one of those stories you hear.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Sep 25, 2009)

I've never understood having such a small limit on doves.  They're a migratory species that travel thousands of miles in the course of a pretty short lifespan.  

Ever seen the guys in Argentina shooting doves?  Mexico?  One hunter can drop HUNDREDS of doves in a day.  Aren't these the same doves we're allowed to shoot 12 of?


----------



## ddb217 (Oct 5, 2009)

running shoes are cheaper fine is zero if you don't get caught


----------



## Lane Morrell (Oct 7, 2009)

coveyrise90 said:


> We just built a sun room on Lake Eufuala/Walter F George. The couple that owned the house lived in Tallahassee. The man was telling me about a dove shoot he attended at Foshalee Plantation in the Red Hills. The field was baited and almost everyone (mostly yankees) had over a limit. The owner, Miss Kate Ireland (descendants of steel tycoons) paid all the fines... which I bet ran into the thousands. After the game warden left, she told everyone "Back to your stands! Let's keep shooting!"
> 
> Adam



It was pocket change for her.  My uncle was the manager there for 20 years.  He's in Mexico managing a place now.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been hunting on 2 fields that are totally legal and totally capable of yielding 50+ birds per hunter.  I'm with AG, these birds don't live long anyway, let it rip.  BTW, did you know that almost 100% of the birds we shot in Georgia during the early season are local birds and not birds that have migrated.


----------



## Lane Morrell (Oct 7, 2009)

MudDucker said:


> I've been hunting on 2 fields that are totally legal and totally capable of yielding 50+ birds per hunter.  I'm with AG, these birds don't live long anyway, let it rip.  BTW, did you know that almost 100% of the birds we shot in Georgia during the early season are local birds and not birds that have migrated.



Yes Sir Mud, and they are tiny also.


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 7, 2009)

Ole Fuzzy said:


> I know of a field just south of Newnan that got busted on Monday afternoon by the feds.  They had 5 agents in full camo hiding in the woods with at least one camera, maybe more.  They took the field with full drama, driving their pickups out to surround the shooters at about 60 mph.  The only thing missing was a black helicopter.
> 
> The field had been well prepared and was covered in birds.  The high shooter, who was on the best spot, got caught with 55 birds.  Several others got caught having between 20 and 30.
> 
> It will not be fun appearing before a federal magistrate, or cheap.



This scenario is about nothing more than money. Why not bustem when #16 hit the ground? I'll tell ya why. MONEY for coffers!! I am not in favor of shooting over the limit, but this is a little extreme to sit there and watch a man shoot 55 birds, 40 more than legal. Kinda like following a speeder going 20 mph over, waiting for him to 30 over.

Wanna stop it? Confiscate guns, trucks. Fine them a flat 5000 bucks. Take license for 3-5 years, or suspend the fine in favor of lifetime ban on hunting. This way, when #16 hits the ground, it's over.


----------



## Havana Dude (Oct 7, 2009)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I've never understood having such a small limit on doves.  They're a migratory species that travel thousands of miles in the course of a pretty short lifespan.
> 
> Ever seen the guys in Argentina shooting doves?  Mexico?  One hunter can drop HUNDREDS of doves in a day.  Aren't these the same doves we're allowed to shoot 12 of?



They are part of the reason we can only shoot 15. It does not matter to me anymore. No where to hunt, well, unless you got a pocket full of money.


----------



## daisy102998 (Oct 23, 2009)

I almost got shot by Feds, I was crawling over a fence to pick up doves and I thought they were local game wardens.  He pulled a pistil and said if I made anohter step he would shoot.  The also let 50 plus head of cattle out when they cut the lock on the gate.  We were totally legal.  The doves were eqting the cow feed on the ground.


----------



## zekeknob (Oct 25, 2009)

Is that it just a fine/tax! no loss of gun, or licenance. oh you would probbly say rich yankees ,it wasn't me a limit is a limit no reason to spend extra money. thank you from a swamp yankee!!


----------

